# YJ Meyers to a CJ frame



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Got a 6.5' Meyters plow in the front of my YJ. What do I need to get to transfer this over to a CJ frame. what fab. do I ned to do . Or is this not a possibility

C-


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well it depends how good you are with fabricating. The CJ frame is considerably narrower than YJ in the front. 

What style frame mount do you have?


----------

